

The Trials and Tribulations of Batch Processing (1967) [video] - MilnerRoute
http://www.computerhistory.org/revolution/punched-cards/2/211/2253

======
cpr
I'm old enough to remember the days (daze?) of punched cards, when I was in
high school and working at the Naval Electronic Labs on Point Loma (San
Diego).

My worst experience was writing a whole compiler in IBM 360 assembler macros,
and submitting it to the punch card department (probably a couple thousand
cards), only to be chagrined when they wanted to know who was going to pay for
this rather large job after the fact. (They kindly ate it.)

I have no idea how I got a systems programming job there for the summer, but
somehow I finagled it. We were using a highly advanced new subsystem which had
just appeared, TSO (time sharing option) for OS/360.

Good times. ;-)

------
GnarfGnarf
Nonsense. Nobody carried their cards like that. I worked for eight years in
card shops, no one ever dropped the cards. You used trays with locking tabs.

Our master file was 40,000 cards, held in twenty heavy trays. We ran the file
through twice a day, five days a week. Never dropped the cards.

They did jam, though.

